
Billionaire Power Couple Give $75M for Canadian AI Push - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-25/billionaire-power-couple-give-75-million-for-canadian-ai-push
======
hourislate
A nice gift. Hopefully the University will use it for its intended purpose.

